# Control Vizio soundbar with Tivo remote?



## Dan44 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'd like to control my Vizio soundbar model VSB210WS with my Tivo peanut remote. Have read several related threads in this forum without finding solution. Any suggestions?

One thread said to try the code 0128, but I can't figure out how to enter that code...?

thanks, Dan


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Well, the instructions for setting a code to control an amp are in Settings - Remote,CableCARD, & Devices - Remote Control Setup - Part2: A/V volume and mute. Select any brand and follow the directions except enter 0128 instead of one of the listed choices.

Edit: I have no idea if 0128 will actually work.


----------



## Dan44 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks. I tried the code 1028, but no luck. 

If anyone figures out how to get Tivo peanut remote to control Vizio soundbar, please let me know here!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan44 said:


> Thanks. I tried the code 1028, but no luck.
> 
> If anyone figures out how to get Tivo peanut remote to control Vizio soundbar, please let me know here!


Somebody posted somewhere else about run the HDMI from the TiVo to the soundbar and then from the soundbar to the television.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475914


----------



## kfpauli (Sep 10, 2007)

curious if that worked - HDMI to soundbar, soundbar to TV. I just bought the Vizio soundbar and I'm running into the same situation.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

If all else fails, might be able to pick up the Glo remote for cheap which can learn the vizio sound bar remote signal


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

ajayabb said:


> If all else fails, might be able to pick up the Glo remote for cheap which can learn the vizio sound bar remote signal


Or the slide remote, which has bluetooth.


----------



## mlucas2 (Jul 1, 2012)

After two years of this problem I played with my tv and under the audio menu you can change to variable from fixed. After you close out the screen the audio should come through your sound bar. You may have adjust your sound bar volume to the max and then use your remote to play with your personal preferences for sound. I hope I have explained this well enough. I have a vizio tv and a vizio sound bar.


----------



## robman8023 (Jun 20, 2014)

Code "0315" worked for me on my Vizio 2.1 s3821w


----------



## fergusond (Sep 29, 2000)

0315 worked for me, too! Thanks!


----------



## BCLunacy (Oct 5, 2014)

0315 worked for me also!!


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Others have reported 1180 and 1199 to work. I just ordered a Vizio soundbar (the cheapest 29 inch w/Bluetooth). I'll try all these suggestions when it arrives.


----------



## bbb3o (Sep 15, 2011)

Wondering if any other suggestions? (jazmaan: any luck?)
0315 worked for me for awhile. But then it stopped, and will not be re-set (?) (can't figure that one out)
Even when it _did_ work, the volume control was so heavily stepped, I found it necessary to still use the the Vizio remote. (i.e., when using the TiVo remote, clicking once to raise the volume made it too loud, and clicking once to lower the volume made it too soft)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bbb3o said:


> Wondering if any other suggestions? (jazmaan: any luck?)
> 0315 worked for me for awhile. But then it stopped, and will not be re-set (?) (can't figure that one out)
> Even when it _did_ work, the volume control was so heavily stepped, I found it necessary to still use the the Vizio remote. (i.e., when using the TiVo remote, clicking once to raise the volume made it too loud, and clicking once to lower the volume made it too soft)


Volume control on the TiVo remote is not a step control.


----------



## bbb3o (Sep 15, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> Volume control on the TiVo remote is not a step control.


Yes, I know. I wasn't clear. 
What I mean is, that using the 0315 "kludge" for the Vizio sound bars (when it works), results in a situation where if you just try to turn up the volume by a single press of the Tivo volume button, it raises the volume extremely loud. two presses is exponentially louder. 
Press the volume button "down" makes the volume too soft. And two presses is exponentially softer.
Using the standard Vizio remote, volume makes a slow graduation louder or softer.

Clear?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bbb3o said:


> Yes, I know. I wasn't clear.
> What I mean is, that using the 0315 "kludge" for the Vizio sound bars (when it works), results in a situation where if you just try to turn up the volume by a single press of the Tivo volume button, it raises the volume extremely loud. two presses is exponentially louder.
> Press the volume button "down" makes the volume too soft. And two presses is exponentially softer.
> Using the standard Vizio remote, volume makes a slow graduation louder or softer.
> ...


My point is that the number of presses is irrelevant. How long you hold it down is what matters. I assume that there is no visual indicator of what the volume is doing.


----------



## bbb3o (Sep 15, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> My point is that the number of presses is irrelevant. How long you hold it down is what matters. I assume that there is no visual indicator of what the volume is doing.


I was trying to express the shortest possible time length for a button "hold-down" as being a "click" (which would obviously adjust the volume by it's smallest amount, just like performing the same action on the channel change button will forward the channel number by the smallest amount) I find there is usually little call to actually "hold-down" any button on the remote (any remote, actually). Incremental changes are most useful.

The incremental change in volume on the Vizio sound bars (I have one 29" and two 39") is vey extreme when using the Tivo remote. (like going from 10db to 15db to 20db with each push of the button). Volume change is "normal" when using the accompanying Vizio remote (like going from 10db to 11db to 12db with each push of its button).

Anyway,
All of this comment was simply in hopes that someone knows of any working remote code that may function better than the "0315" for these sound bars.


----------



## arw01 (Feb 22, 2003)

Any solution yet, and to the poster saying the tivo has no steps. The Tivo sends the IR signal multiple times, in this case the OP is saying it moves the volume too much on the Vizio. If the Tivo would repeat the IR signal fewer times PER BUTTON PUSH OR HOLD DOWN INTERVAL, he would not have needed to ask for assistance.

Picked up a vizio for the wifey, got it installed, but the old HD 3 remote won't take the 1180 code, will try the 0315 tonight to see if that helps.


----------



## tpat (Jan 3, 2015)

bbb3o, have you come up with any solution? I tried a new Vizio soundbar (S3820W-C0) and set up the TiVo remote to control its volume. Definitely, one key press of either volume up or down will move the volume up/down 1.5 increments. The Vizio remote only does .5 increments. What TiVo do you have? I have a TiVo HD and am using the remote that came with it. I wonder if the Roamio remote does the same thing?


----------



## jagunot (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Rodman8023! So glad to get it working...I got code 0315 to work for me as an AV device (pressed Mute & Tivo) for a Vizio 42" 5.1 Home Theater Sound Bar with Subwoofer and Satellite Speakers (S4251w-B4). Using the peanut remote that comes with the Tivo Mini. Appreciate the post.


----------



## hanknjoyce (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info on code 0315 from several months ago. We were gone for quite a while. When we left last fall I still could not sync the Vizio bar with the Tivo Glo peanut. But we are back and it works..finally. One less headache..

Hank


----------



## LucidLight (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a VHT215 and code 1180 worked for me


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

LOL, here I am several years later, so many years later that I forgot I'd already posed this question. But now I have a new upgraded soundbar, the 5.1 system with subwoofer and a newer Tivo Roamio. I never liked my old soundbar much and returned it. The new one is great. Has anyone had any success with the 5.1 soundbar and Roamio? Guess I'll have to experiment and report back. (Hopefully not years later again!)


----------



## Erdodd (Nov 11, 2015)

Just added a Vizio SB3830-C6M sound bar to my system. Neither of the codes listed in the settings menu worked, but 0128 did the trick. Press and hold the mute and Tivo buttons together until the light at the top of the remote stays on, then enter the code. No issues with the Tivo remote changing the volume too quickly on the sound bar.


----------



## EarlyTiVoUser (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a Vizio sound bar - model SB2920-C6. Has anyone with a TiVo remote for a Series 2 ST been able to make any of the codes listed above work? I have tried all of them ('0128', '0315', '1180', '1190' and '2030') and none work. TiVo support has hinted that my remote may not be able to accept these codes. If that is true then what TiVo programmable remote will take these codes? Thank you, in advance, for any help!


----------



## JTYoung1 (Aug 13, 2006)

EarlyTiVoUser said:


> I have a Vizio sound bar - model SB2920-C6. Has anyone with a TiVo remote for a Series 2 ST been able to make any of the codes listed above work? I have tried all of them ('0128', '0315', '1180', '1190' and '2030') and none work. TiVo support has hinted that my remote may not be able to accept these codes. If that is true then what TiVo programmable remote will take these codes? Thank you, in advance, for any help!


I just bought the SB2920x-C6 and 0315 worked for me.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Erdodd said:


> Just added a Vizio SB3830-C6M sound bar to my system. Neither of the codes listed in the settings menu worked, but 0128 did the trick. Press and hold the mute and Tivo buttons together until the light at the top of the remote stays on, then enter the code. No issues with the Tivo remote changing the volume too quickly on the sound bar.


Thanks, that makes the volume work but not the power button. Anyone having any luck with using their TiVo remote's power button with a Vizio SB3830-C6M?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Thanks, that makes the volume work but not the power button. Anyone having any luck with using their TiVo remote's power button with a Vizio SB3830-C6M?


I don't have exactly the same Vizio model, but read this short thread: Power soundbar with regular remote?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

L David Matheny said:


> I don't have exactly the same Vizio model, but read this short thread: Power soundbar with regular remote?


Thank you! Lots of good information there. I didn't even realize I could wake the soundbar up by pressing the volume control.


----------



## Bigdude (Oct 28, 2002)

Dan44 said:


> I'd like to control my Vizio soundbar model VSB210WS with my Tivo peanut remote. Have read several related threads in this forum without finding solution. Any suggestions?
> 
> One thread said to try the code 0128, but I can't figure out how to enter that code...?
> 
> thanks, Dan


Code 0128 worked for my Vizio model SB3851-C0.


----------



## gregg37 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just bought a Vizio SB4051-D5 40" 5.1 Smartcast Sound bar system. Remote code 0128 worked for me as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

Just bought a Vizio smartcast 38" 2.1 model SB3821-D6 from Costco and code 1128 worked for me.

Thanks for the help and I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## thorpemark (Apr 8, 2002)

hanknjoyce said:


> Thanks for the info on code 0315 from several months ago. We were gone for quite a while. When we left last fall I still could not sync the Vizio bar with the Tivo Glo peanut. But we are back and it works..finally. One less headache..
> 
> Hank


And thank you for making it easy for me to see that code 0315.. the only one that showed for me was 1180 and that did not work. Got a Sammy TV to replace and older Vizio (kept the vizi soundbar) and had to set up the remotes again. So thanks.


----------



## TVSlob (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow. Just off the cuff I searched and found this. Don't even know what version my Visio soundbar is I got it super cheap from Amazon several years ago. Don't know what model of Samsung tv I have I bought it at Best Buy several years ago. But I went into settings, picked the 4th item that mentioned "AV" and it had me pick Visio from a big list and then it said how to hold down the buttons and it gave me 1180 for a code to use and that was it! Power even shuts off/on. This is with a TiVo Roamio OTA with black peanut. Nothing special. I had already got the remote to work with TV but can't remember which code worked. I just entered each one right after the other and all of a sudden it worked sometime later. It is really nice only having one remote after suffering all these years with 3 remotes. The problem with carrying around Tivo with other remotes is that it's round shape has the habit of buttons getting pushed when you are just trying to hold 3 items in one hand.


----------



## icydawg (Jul 4, 2015)

robman8023 said:


> Code "0315" worked for me on my Vizio 2.1 s3821w


Worked for Vizio SoundBar SB3651-E5!


----------



## timstring (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a 29" Vizio sound bar that is about four years old. Code 1128 worked for me. Thanks


----------

